# Fuzziest Horse



## seahorse (Nov 15, 2007)

Who has the fuzziest horse? Post pictures of your fluffy friends!


----------



## Rachel (Nov 15, 2007)

This is a filly I owned 2 years ago. It is hard to tell she's even a horse!





(Yes, I do have permission to use her pic.)


----------



## SirenFarms (Nov 15, 2007)

Omg! thats one fuzzy baby!


----------



## Devon (Nov 15, 2007)

Rachel said:


> This is a filly I owned 2 years ago. It is hard to tell she's even a horse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whew shes a Fuzzy girly


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's a few random winter wooly pics


----------



## sams (Nov 16, 2007)

too cute rachel, she looks like a little bison. LOL


----------



## Shari (Nov 16, 2007)

Them are some fuzzy horses!

To this day is always astounding to me,, that when they shed or are clipped in spring...we loose half the horse! <LOL>

Maggie a couple of winters ago.






Like this one of Theia


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy Moly those are Fuzzy Minis!!

My Giddy is getting fuzzy but I will wait til he is fuzzier to post..


----------



## heart k ranch (Nov 16, 2007)

My boy!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is my fuzzy boy last winter!


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 16, 2007)

Here are a couple of my furballs from last year.

Leslie

Maggie






Squirrel


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 16, 2007)

TEee hee. i love this thread. Here is my stud as a yearling.






I have an even fuzzier one but can't upload it right now.


----------



## coopermini (Nov 16, 2007)

This one mare Contessa a couple winters ago she is a little whiter now and looks more like a polar bear in winter.


----------



## Ferin (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's my little fuzzball. This was Coalby a few years ago as a weanling.


----------



## shoeboxstables (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness- I was going to post- but when I saw some of these guys I knew we couldn't compete!!!!!

These pictures are great!


----------



## MySweetElegance (Nov 16, 2007)

My Webpage


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Nov 17, 2007)

hes not the fuzziest but heres my boy


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2007)




----------

